# How to break a 3 pound dog of yapping??



## carolinagirl (Apr 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs.  One 65 pound female pit pull, a 8 pound long haired chihuahua and a 3 pound long haired chihuahua.  the little one, Lucy, is the problem.  She yaps.  I let the out to go pottie and she hits the ground yapping, chasing shadows, yapping at the moon and basically getting everyone else charged up.  She is not a smart dog, but is so adorable she has been allowed to get away with this for a long time.  She is not leash trained so taking her out to go pottie on a leash isn't going to happen.  Like I said...she is not smart.  She had hypoglycemia seizures as a small pup and I honestly think it damaged her brain.  It took 8 months to house break her and I am good at housebreaking dogs!  I am getting an Anatolian Shepherd pup later this summer and don't want him to pick up her yapping so I need to break her of this ASAP!  I am considering a small E-collar for her.  Innotek has a very small one that will fit her but the range is quite bad.  Anyone know of another E-collar that will work on a tiny dog?  Or any other suggestions for me?  I have to get this stopped!  Thanks


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 11, 2011)

It's the breed. Most small dog breeds are yappy.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 11, 2011)

she didn't used to be this bad.  She is 7 now and it's gotten way worse in the last year or so.  Her mother, my other chihuahua is very quiet, only barking at important stuff.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 11, 2011)

...................


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advise!  

I will start letting her out first and see if she is quiet.  She may be much braver when her pit-bull friend is with her.  And she may get her little bitty ego boosted up because she has the power to make all the dogs bark.  She is the best watch dog I have.  She is always on alert, watching.  When she barks, they ALL bark. So maybe she has come to enjoy that?  I'll start observing her on that closer and see if that's what's happening.  

My husband taught her to bark on command for treats and I almost think this excessive barking outside started around the same time that he taught her to "speak".  I'll start using the "enough" command now and get her used to that.  I'll get a squirt gun too.

Lucy is not leash trained in the sense that she enjoys a leash and acts normal on it.  She has been on a leash before though, but she is miserable.  She just hangs her head and follows along behind me.  She is also miserable with just a collar on.  I can't even dress her up in cute sweaters in the winter! lol!  If I put clothes on her, she just stand there and won't walk.  My daughter has Lucy's sister and her dog just loves to wear clothes.  Such funny little dogs.  Anyway....back to the leash.  If I try to take her out to potty on a leash, she just stands there.  I have tried in the past to take her outside to potty on a leash and it doesn't work.  I am afraid pushing the issue may make her start going in the house instead.  

But I will continue to work with her on a leash and also try the other suggestions.  This little bitty dog has got to learn who is in charge around here!

Oh, one other thing I am doing is changing my fences around.  We live at the end of a very long drive (over 1000').  When I let the dogs out, she often runs a long way up the drive barking (possibly at rabbits, deer, whatever).  This is much worse when it's dark.  I decided that I need to put a fence and gate much closer to the house so that she can't run so far in the dark.  This is partially because I know I can't control her if she is 500' away, but also because I worry about an owl getting her at night.  She needs to stay closer to the house.  I spent over $1000 at Tractor Supply on Saturday to get fence to put up between the house and the fields in front of the house (which will house sheep soon).   This should make controlling her a whole lot easier since she will be close.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had no experience with dogs when my husband brought home two jack russell puppies 5 years ago.  That's right I said TWO!  I just thought it ironic that you use the word 'enough'.  I also use that word and it is the gospel in my house-even for our children.  It's kinda nice when the house in in total uproar, I utter that little word and the whole house becomes as quiet as a mouse lol


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2011)

I have Innotec e-collars and LOVE THEM.  Not familiar with the small one, but the regulars have a fair range.  They also work with a zone system, which was great for keeping my Shihtzu out of the cat food and  litter box.  (now she thinks the cat food bowl and poo box bite!)  I only had to use them a short time, and periodically I have to put one on my Aussie when he's in 'a mood' and simply having it on calms him down.

Neurotic behavior like you describe can be fixed, but gosh, if she's not leash trained, you're going to have your hands full.

I'd give the e-collar a try.  If she's in a yard, surely the range will be good enough.  Just make SURE she doesn't realize you're the one 'biting' her, keep the remote pocketed.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 12, 2011)

Innotek makes a teeny lap dog E collar, but the reviews on it are pretty bad.  Most of the reviewers say the range is terrible.  The transmitter has no antenna.  Most say it works fine inside, but is very bad outside.  And if Lucy runs off barking, she will be out of range very quickly.  I originally wanted to go this route but I think I'll try the other options first, then buy an E collar as a last resort.  By then, the yard in front of the house will be fenced so maybe I can force her to stay in range.

you know, as annoying as her barking is, I can honestly say it is the ONLY bad thing she ever does!  She never chews, never pees in the house, has a wonderful disposition with everyone including my 3 year old grandson, never over-eats (the little dogs get unlimited access to food), stays in her bed on my nightstand all night, and never shakes from fear or nervousness like most teeny dogs.  And she is the most wonderful lap dog in the world!  Except for this barking, she could not be a more perfect dog.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 12, 2011)

.....................


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, isn't this interesting!  Last night I put Lucy out alone.  she stopped on the top step and looked back at the house......isn't anyone coming out to bark with me??? She barked once, I told her enough and to go pottie and that was it.  this morning she went out alone too.  This time she wandered around away from the house, but not a peep out of her.  I think her yapping issue is an excitement thing.  I think she has to have her friends with her to get herself and them going!  There might be hope for this little creature!  lol!


----------



## dianneS (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a little one who is not exactly yappy, but with her big ears, she hears things we don't hear.  (She's a Papillon)  She barks a lot and its hard to get her to stop.  She barks at seemingly nothing, but I'm sure she heard something.

I can't get her to stop and I don't want to resort to bark collars.  It is frustrating though.  So I feel for you.

Here's my yappy one.  Someone once told me she looks like Alec Baldwin?  Its in the eyebrows.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2011)

...................


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Dianne, your little yapper is adorable!

Redtail, thanks!  Of the two dogs that are most likely to make Lucy bark, it's the big one....Bailey.  They are best friends and often run off into the woods to explore.  Bailey is a high energy dog and is easily excitable.  She is another one I need to work with, only on other issues.  She has a couple of triggers that take her from calm to full alert FAST and I need to get those under control before the new pup gets here.  The older chihuahua is Lucy's mother and they are companions, but not best friends like Bailey and Lucy are.  But I'll give continue to work with Lucy as you suggest and see how things go.  Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 14, 2011)

..................


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Apr 14, 2011)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I have a little one who is not exactly yappy, but with her big ears, she hears things we don't hear.  (She's a Papillon)  She barks a lot and its hard to get her to stop.  She barks at seemingly nothing, but I'm sure she heard something.
> 
> I can't get her to stop and I don't want to resort to bark collars.  It is frustrating though.  So I feel for you.
> 
> ...


Love your PAPP! Ours is dark and tiny (3.5 lbs)!


----------



## meme (Apr 15, 2011)

I got a shock collar  for my dog, and now she never yaps. By the way did you rescue your little doggies from the pound, I rescued mine. Anyways good luck.





                                         Good luck,


----------



## Delighted (May 4, 2011)

Lucy is ADORABLE!!!  

For the leash issue, consider getting her a harness collar.  It doesn't fit as tight around the throat and she might be less uncomforatble with that.  I would have suggested a harness vaest, but she might not like that if she doesn't like clothes.  

Then with the leash, let her drag it around as one of the other posters suggested (Sorry, I don't remember which one).  I have a 6 lb maltese and she was HORRIBLE with the leash, pulling, yanking, setting herself off on coughing jags (silly girl).  Eventually we let her just run while dragging the leash.  Now she trots happily at our feet when we take her out.  (she's a yapper, too--and I don't think we'll ever break her--unless we can get her people trained first! There are instigators in this house.  )


----------



## carolinagirl (May 18, 2011)

Update time!

Lucy does well on a leash now.  She won't heel, but I don't want a dog that small underfoot anyway.  We took all 3 dogs to a park sunday and Lucy walked a long time.  she usually stays at the end of the leash and does get freaked out at time, but all in all, she does well.  

The yapping issue is pretty much a non-issue now.  I just don't let her and Bailey out together.  The two little ones go out first and when they come in, Bailey goes out.  I have tried letting Bailey and Lucy out together but they still feed on each other's excitement and set each other off.   So Bailey eats her breakfast while the two little ones are out, then she gets to go out and stay out for a while which she likes a lot anyway. Sometimes changing a routine is much easier than re-training! lol!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Antonio75 (May 25, 2011)

Dogs generally are yapping all the time. Is because this might be a way to communicate for them. Take him to a training center...


----------



## foxywench (Jun 7, 2011)

DO NOT, i repeat do not EVER use a e-collar on any dog under 5lbs, and even than find out what the ocmpany min size is rated at, theres only one i would suggest for small dogs and thats the dogtra IQ, and thats only because its one of the smallest boxed developed and more importabntly the static correction is VERY adjustable (100 levels) rather than the typical 3-7 levels on other e-collars, and even then i wouldnt EVER use it on anything smaller than 5lbs... frstly it would be too big, and secondly a 3lb dog just doesnt have the larnyx for those kind of muscular contractions.

MOST brands are reccomended not to be used on anythign under 10lbs...

when i worked at the vet we had a guy who had a 4lb dog hed put a e-collar on, it had done some serious damage to the muscles in the neck just form the weight of the collar alone, but had also damaged the layrnx.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 7, 2011)

.


----------

